
Ask HN: Could we build an open, decentralized version of GPT-3? - HugThem
I find it somewhat scary, that the most advanced AI is only available to whoever gets selected by a single authority.<p>From what I read, the model has 175B parameters and therefore cannot run on a normal computer.<p>Could we build something like AI@Home where everyone contributes some memory&#x2F;processor time?<p>Getting up to some hundred GB of memory does not seem too hard this way.<p>I guess the hard part is creating a decentralized NN. Not sure how much research has been done on this already.
======
grigoriperelman
the training part would be extremely difficult owing to the rapid-data
transfer rates that are required. current p2p stac k would be a bad solution
for that.

